# Out side fun?



## Ricco'sMommy (Nov 22, 2013)

Now that Ricco has a lead thats in side and out Im trying to find fun things for him to do solo. {so i can build on the good points of Mommy not being around and his abandonment issues} At the moment he just screams non stop :/ He runs down the steps,pees ON my porch then runs back to the door. If I dont let him in ASAP he sits at the door and screams like some ones killing him. 

Now during normal day time hours I let him cry it out {good idea or no?} But at 6am when I let him out to pee this is not acceptable. He refuses to poop unless I ignore his screaming behavior and make him stay out side. 

Im at a loss as to why a bouncy pup would hate playing out side so much  Its like if he isnt attached to my hip hes not happy. If I sit out side he clings to me there as well instead of playing. 

So do I need more toys out side? Ive never had this problem with a dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's a small dog and it's not appropriate or safe for him to be outside without a hunan watching after him. He probably feels very unsafe and worried out there. And why not? He is tied up there and potential prey for any large dog, fisher cat or coyote that wanders along. I'd worry too if I were him.

You really haven't had him very long and there is no reason for him to expect that he will remain safe or even be allowed back in the house. You said yourself that he has abandonment issues from his prior "homes".

As far as eliminating on your porch rather than further from the house... If you're not out there WITH him, to TEACH him the right place to go, how is he to know? He is just STARTING to get the idea that eliminating inside the house is not acceptable. How is he to unspderstand that the porch is a continuation of the house? The answer is that he can't possibly understand that without your explicit teaching.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I thinks it's too much too expect a puppy to just do his business outside in the correct area and then play on his own. Perhaps you can walk your puppy outside on a lead until he learns where to do his business. As for play outside, it would be better if you played with your puppy instead of leaving him to play on his own. In some respects some puppies need to learn that toys are fun and that is best learned by them having fun playing with them with you.


----------



## Ricco'sMommy (Nov 22, 2013)

We tried walkings but since Im unable to do them we went to the lead. We live in town with a fenced in yard so no other pets can reach him, Im a foot from the door watching out the window. 

Im pretty much screwed either way i go on this. I cant walk him when Im home alone and he refuses to do his potty biz tied {pooping that is} I can hose of and clean the porch since its just rock. 

I keep hitting these walls with Ricco  I CANT have him attached to me 24/7. Im trying to instill fun play times for him but he just seems to not be interested. The out door time is for play and potty, I know hes high energy and needs that run but now I have no idea HOW to get him to do so. He cant be let loose inside since he cant be trusted to not potty, meaning no running off energy there. he doesnt like out side so no good on that front.

We have family time with him daily, toys and such to play with, he knows all his toys very well. But as soon as I walk off we get the yelling puppy mode. 

Whats a Mom to do? Maybe time him out side? 5 min out then back in? But that wont help the potty issues  *pulls hair* Im so pissed he was treated like trash before us. I know theres a well behaved pup in that ball of fluffy. I just need to re educate ME on how to deal with these issues.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm sure it is very frustrating and we have all been frustrated at one point or another. The thing to keep reminding yourself is that it is not his fault or of his doing.

If it was me, I'd rather deal with his elimation problems indoors,in the safety and security of your home. By that I mean, his safety and security. Obviously he doesn't feel safe in the outdoor environment and he is not going to get to feel that way tied to a lead and by himself.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I go outside with Riley every time. After he pottys we have play time. It doesn't take much prompting from me for him to be doing the RLHs.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

R.M.,

I know you're frustrated, so please take a moment to focus on how far Ricco has already come and not on how far the two of you have yet to go. It doesn't seem so long ago that Ricco was always eliminating in the house, and you are on your way to overcoming that. Raising and retraining a rescue dog is a long process under the best of circumstances, and already had a full plate on your hands.


I'm going to ask our community to narrow their focus to another problem Ricco needs to overcome - separation anxiety. Let's try to offer R.M. advice on how to teach Ricco to overcome separation anxiety. I know the forum has many ideas that have helped families where everyone works or is in school.

My advice is limited in this area because I never had that problem with Gibbs, but I'm hopeful others can help.


----------



## Ricco'sMommy (Nov 22, 2013)

I feel like I fail him. I get one step forword and a mile back. I know hes not at fault but his former "owners" are. Its so sad to see him get this far then re lapse back into the same old patterns. 

I wish i were able to walk him. With a baby,the weather and my disability its just not possible. He likes going out when I sit on the porch but again...I cant always do so. Im limited on the things i can do when Im solo. I feel like he is lacking self confidence, that he feels like a prey target all the time. 

Ive never delt with the separation issues with any of my pets. Ive tried many things I read online and most didnt phase Ricco at all. 
One thing that did start to work was kennel time. But that seems mean to lock him up all the time and only get out to potty. I would put him in his kennel and when he would stop crying Id give him a treat and love. Well now he never cries IN the kennel. Now its just out side. 

On a plus note Ricco has learned sit,stay,down,take nice and off {off is for the couch since he isnt allowed on it...because he pees}. Hes learning at a fast pace. I just cant seem to curb the alone time things


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ricco'sMommy said:


> I feel like I fail him. (


R.M.

Please listen to what I type and try to take it to heart. You are only failing him if he is worse off today than when you got him. From everything I've read, he is substantially better off today then when you rescued him. If that is true, you have saved him and are NOT failing him.

Try to focus on the good and not the bad because a more relaxed and less anxious Mommy will lead to a more relaxed and less anxious Rico.

Also remember advice on this site is usually offered in the form of "Best Practices" under ideal conditions by the most loving and caring people who have the resources to provide the best. We are not all so fortunate, but that does NOT mean we are failing our furbabies. All anyone can ask of us is that we do the best WE as INDIVIDUALS can under OUR UNIQUE circumstances.

My "Pep Talk" is over. Others will be able to offer suggestions as to help overcome separation anxiety.

I would also like to make the following recommendation. Try to tackle one and only one major problem at time before moving on the the next. That does NOT mean you have to solve the problem to 100% satisifaction before moving to the next, just that you focus one specific problem until you see enough progress that it will continue to improve and not back step when you go to the next.

Example:

1. Ricco was having significant Potty issues. You've seem to have found a process that is helping and you and Ricco are gaining ground.

2. Work on Potty until Ricco reaches a point that he won't backslide.

3. Once Potty is far enought along (need not be 100%, just to a point that Ricco won't take a step back), work on his separation anxiety.

4. Continue to focus on his separation anxiety, while reinforcing Potty until his separation anxiety issues lesson.

5. Once his separation anxiety is has reached a point it where it won't backslide, move on to the next problem while reinforcing Potty and Separation Anxiety.

Don't look to the "finish line", but proceed step by step one small goal at at time. Focus on your and Ricco's successes and the process will be less overwhelming.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't have advice about the separation anxiety but here are some things that worked for me to get Millie to like her pen. Find chew toys that take a long time to eat. Millie loves stuffed Kongs, her antler and nylabone. Those things just keep her busy so she has something to do while she is in there. It also helps her associate her pen with good things. We also put her kibble in a Kong wobbler and in a ball that she has to roll to get the food out. This drags out her mealtimes and also teaches her how to play with her toys. 
Ignore the whining. Don't look at him, turn your back to him or leave the room. This stopped a lot of Millies whining. Never let them out while they are whining because he will whine to get things. They seem to do things that work for them.
Hope some of this helps! I'm new to this all but it sounds to me that you are doing a great job!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Ignore my comment. I just read that he was doing well in his kennel.


----------



## Ricco'sMommy (Nov 22, 2013)

Sarahdee said:


> Ignore my comment. I just read that he was doing well in his kennel.


 :biggrin1: Is ok lol. I like advice any way!

I so wish i could load a vid here. Today its 70 degrees...I left the door open and allowed Ricco to come and go as he liked. I also put Quinn, his baby, on the floor mat just in reach of Ricco. Ricco could come in and lay down with Quinn as he liked....and guess what? NO CRIES!

Ricco did have to "protect" us from the family that walks there big boy {leashed Aussie Shep} He ran out the door to the end of his lead and yelled at them. And ofc the other dog yelled back, both wagging tails tho! The family stopped and let the boys talk it out, seemed like they were more talking than grrr. Both tails wagging non stop.

I also did treats when Ricco went potty but didnt cry. So when he was going in and out and quiet he got a reward. Hes now sitting on the porch, front door open so he can see and hear us, and not cried once!!!! Now I cant do this when its bad weather but maybe doing so when its nice will show him its safe and fun to have some freedom. When he barked I went to the door and called his name to show him Im still here watching. That also seemed to make his little nub wag. Like "Oh look Mom is there..I can tell this dog all about Mom" lol.

Ill still be working on the alone time. And the potty {potty has gotten much better. We only oops when over happy and then its a tinkle}

I feel better knowing Im not a total failure. Thanks for the boost of confidence. I try very hard to help my fluffy boy recover form his past. Some times its a love/hate relation ship {esp days when your tired,sore and have a screaming baby} but in the end I do love the little brat. My sons adore him. He is stuck with us for life


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ricco'sMommy said:


> :biggrin1: I also did treats when Ricco went potty but didnt cry. So when he was going in and out and quiet he got a reward. Hes now sitting on the porch, front door open so he can see and hear us, and not cried once!!!! Now I cant do this when its bad weather but maybe doing so when its nice will show him its safe and fun to have some freedom. When he barked I went to the door and called his name to show him Im still here watching. That also seemed to make his little nub wag. Like "Oh look Mom is there..I can tell this dog all about Mom" lol.


Good job, keep up the good work!


----------

